# 08/09 Burton ion boots!!!



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey, guys i got a brand new pair of 08/09 size 10.5 burton ion boots.. they are the Black color with the EST sole and the RX cushioning system.. I would love to keep these things but i bought em over the internet as soon as they got em and i got the wrong size.. and now i need the money soo bad i just wanna get rid of em.. they have only been tried on 1 time!!! all tags etc. included.. these things retail for $350. They are sold to the first person to offer me 290 or higher.( price doesnt include shipping) Hit me up with your email if you want pics. 

thanks,

matt

P.S.- my email is [email protected]


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

BurtonXsnow said:


> They are sold to the first person to offer me 290 or higher.


After saying 290, it seems silly to think anyone would offer higher, no? Just saing...

And why not just try to return them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

wow bro your a qucick one huh? and i cant return them cause i bought em off a ebay store for like 340 in like Octoberish..Unless you are interested in em please dont post your stupid ass comments you dumb m----- f-----! 
Just saing...

PEACE BRO


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

This should be moved to the equipment for sale forum.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

1) Never buy boots without trying them on
2) This should be moved to the sales forum.
3) GO SNOWBOARDING!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

where is the for sale forum??


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

So its been a couple days now and still no offers, i really need to get rid of these boots!! *I let em go for $280!! That is $70 dollars under retail and you wont even get em for that on ebay. so do yourself a favor and just buy em. My loss is your gain. brand new too.*


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Craigslist is your friend. They will be gone in a few days there..


----------

